# Excavator operator pulls tree down on himself



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

A guy running a Hitachi excavator in the Seattle area taking down trees pulled a tree right down on his cab. Must have been 20 fire fighters there cutting the tree off and getting him out of the cab. Luckily he is not hurt to bad.

I'm sure he thought he could pull the tree towards him and then swing it over as it fell, very dangerous. We always push them away unless they are very small.

Links to news sites.

KIRO, good video here
http://www.kirotv.com/news/18694009/detail.html


KING, photo gallery here
http://http://www.king5.com/localnews/stories/NW_021109WAB-tree-falls-on-bulldozer-TP.8014f17.html


http://www.komonews.com/news/39466092.html


----------



## movndirt (Feb 11, 2009)

WOW! That wouldn't be cool at all


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Yep, it can really suck when a tree gets away from you.

He "looked" like a "seasoned" operator, but the bucket and boom position just don't seem right.

And what the heck is wrong w/those Firemen, they don't appear to have any respect for those chainsaws. I was expecting to see some blood. One kick back and......


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Inexperience and carelessness. There are many times where I have to pull trees towards me like when clearing lots and some trees are near house or right near the property line and I can't get behind them. It if fairly simple, if you know what you are doing. Thankfully, this gentleman is able to go home and see his family another day.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

When you put it to full screen you dont see any marks on the tree from the bucket so i am more incline to think he was digging up the roots and it came free letting it fall over. From the boom position it looks like he tried to raise the boom and bucket to stop it or at least change its direction but wasnt fast enough. Sure flattened that cab though, you would think the cab would be strong enough to take a hit like that.


----------

